# Is this board forgiving? Burton Custom X 2009



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Hahaha FUCK NO dude. Very unforgiving camber board. That being said, after the steep learning curve you're money. Very stiff board which is awesome for fast bombing, carves deep and holds an edge perfectly (even on ice), and great for bigger jumps. Not great for jibbing and ground butters but who cares, that's not the reason you buy this beast. 

I have last year's CX and had an issue going off a drop in Whistler last year. Landed on a rock, cracked the edge and bent it up into the side wall in a few places on my heel edge. I epoxied it where I could and it still goes


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

when I think of the opposite of forgiving, I think of the custom X


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Custom X is not forgiving. Very decent board for a Burton. GREAT for carving.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

better to have a non-forgiving board so you won;t create any bad riding habits.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Not a forgiving board at all, but will force you to use proper technique,thus improving your riding(if you don't break your a$$)


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Dano said:


> Hahaha FUCK NO dude.


:laugh: that sums it up... I ride a 64W. I think the CX is the epitome of a precision camber board. You better take control of it or it will grab the steering wheel all on its own. MistahTaki has good point, too. About the only time you can get away with snoozing at the wheel is when there's a couple inches of loose pow underfoot. That said, when you light a fire under its ass, it is one of the most rewarding boards I've ever ridden. And the base holds wax really, really well.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies!
I guess I'm an intermediate rider...
Took this board to Park City last year and had a blast. You are completely right, it responds great when riding fast, carves deep and holds an edge perfectly (even on ice)!

However, I find it took control over me on the catwalks!!! Damn those F****** icy catwalks!!!
I found myself catching the edges and ate it hard a couple of times!
Check it out:








OOOOUUUUCHCHCHCCCC!!!!!


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

OMG! how did you do it?????? i had some serious beatings, but never there! plz tell me more, I am scared now. I am going to sell my board!


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

lorcar said:


> snip...I am going to sell my board!


You're right, it's probably much too dangerous for you. Tell you what, I'll take it off your hands for $5, sight unseen AND cover shipping.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

If that is what happened to you when you rode a Custom X, I think you can answer your own question. I mean, do you really want to come home with a purple back every time you go ride?


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I was hauling down a very, very, very icy, narrow catwalk and caught an edge...
The problem was I flew several feet and landed directly on my lower back. As you all can see, it was PAINFUL!!!!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I now have a decision to make for this season...
Either sell this board on Ebay and get a more forgiving board or tame this biiiaaatch!!! 

My dilemma is that I loved the feeling of control I got when speeding down a groomer. As you all can see from the pic, that feeling was quickly converted into TERRIFIED FEAR after the fall!!!! Hahahahaaa!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

How often do you get out? If it's once or twice a year and you want something fun and easy then sell it. If you get out often and ride hard, keep it


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Dano said:


> How often do you get out? If it's once or twice a year and you want something fun and easy then sell it. If you get out often and ride hard, keep it


That is great advise Dano!
Thanks man...
I only get out once a year for about 5 days. 
Definitely considering something fun and easy... Any suggestions?


----------



## vslick (Mar 21, 2010)

u should try the NS Raptor


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks vslick!
Any other suggestions so I can do my research?


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

BTW, I would get an 09 model so I can save some bucks!


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd say spend much, much more than 5 days a year on the slopes, keep the deck and tame it, man! 

On a somewhat related point - so far this winter I have seen loads of beginners on super stiff boards and more often than not it's a Custom X. I don't know if it's the store staff doing some serious misselling or beginners being flash/stupid/stubborn/etc. What do you reckon?


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

I've got the 10' custom X and I absolutely love it. If your an already experienced rider then it shouldn't be a problem. I've gone flat based plenty of times and didn't catch an edge. You just need understand the board. It will definitely assist you in learning correct technique. If you're a person that prefers to have the board work for you then maybe this isn't for you. I like a board that I have to do work to for it to do what I want. Don't be afraid to fall because we all do, even the pros.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

thetraveler said:


> I'd say spend much, much more than 5 days a year on the slopes, keep the deck and tame it, man!


I wish man! 
I live in Miami so as you can imagine... getting out to the snow is extremely hard, specially in this tough economy.



thetraveler said:


> On a somewhat related point - so far this winter I have seen loads of beginners on super stiff boards and more often than not it's a Custom X. I don't know if it's the store staff doing some serious misselling or beginners being flash/stupid/stubborn/etc. What do you reckon?


Its funny you say this...
The salesperson at The-House.com recommended this board.
I actually told him I wanted something forgiving and he know I only get out once a year... but, I guess Burton spiffs them or something.
Definitely misselling!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

imprezd said:


> I've got the 10' custom X and I absolutely love it. If your an already experienced rider then it shouldn't be a problem. I've gone flat based plenty of times and didn't catch an edge. You just need understand the board. It will definitely assist you in learning correct technique. If you're a person that prefers to have the board work for you then maybe this isn't for you. I like a board that I have to do work to for it to do what I want. Don't be afraid to fall because we all do, even the pros.


Thanks imprezd!
I am definitely willing to learn.
Only problem is, as I mentioned above... I only get out once a year for a few days, that is why I am considering something more forgiving. 
What do you recommend regarding "correct technique"??
You are right about control. I feel in total control when I cruise down groomers. My only problem is catching edges on the catwalks!!! Just hate those catwalks!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Any other board recommendation so I can do my research?


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

paulperroni said:


> Thanks imprezd!
> I am definitely willing to learn.
> Only problem is, as I mentioned above... I only get out once a year for a few days, that is why I am considering something more forgiving.
> What do you recommend regarding "correct technique"???
> You are right about control. I feel in total control when I cruise down groomers. My only problem is catching edges on the catwalks!!! Just hate those catwalks!


The custom is more forgiving. I believe it has a medium flex. The Custom X is more on the stiffer side. What I mean by correct technique is your ability to initiate turns at any speed and correctly carve on the board edges. Reverse cambered board tend to have a soft to medium flex and the curvature of the base keeps your edges from catching. Turns are initiated by moving the lead foot then following through with the rear. You can be sloppy with a reverse camber but not so much with a traditional camber. This is why instructors are required to take their tests with a traditional camber.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks again imprezd!
The salesman at The-House recommended it because I'm 6.2 and weigh 200 Lbs.
I remember him saying that I need a stiffer board because of my weight. Is that accurate or was he bullshitting me?


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

paulperroni said:


> Thanks again imprezd!
> The salesman at The-House recommended it because I'm 6.2 and weigh 200 Lbs.
> I remember him saying that I need a stiffer board because of my weight. Is that accurate or was he bullshitting me?


Stiffer boards in relation to forgiveness have nothing to do with weight, They'll be easier to throw around and flex, but Reverse Camber is going to be more forgiving regardless of how much you weigh. 

The sales guy really fucked you over IMO. But once you get past the initial learning curve and learn to throw down a deep carve, the custom X is a fun great ride for bombing it down the slopes.

EDIT: Left out half my sentence.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

paulperroni said:


> Thanks again imprezd!
> The salesman at The-House recommended it because I'm 6.2 and weigh 200 Lbs.
> I remember him saying that I need a stiffer board because of my weight. Is that accurate or was he bullshitting me?


I'd say he's right. For most boards the weight of the rider gets capped around 200 pounds. I would say if you want to ride park then you could get away with a medium flex. If you like to ride faster, cruise the mountain and do jumps, then get the stiffer custom X. 

The-House has pretty good service. You must be dealing with the online site? I walked into their headquarters and was very pleased with their service. I love them for the fact they have such a big arsenal of equipment. Few places sell previous models new. I bought last years custom X and saved $100.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

imprezd said:


> I'd say he's right. For most boards the weight of the rider gets capped around 200 pounds. I would say if you want to ride park then you could get away with a medium flex. If you like to ride faster, cruise the mountain and do jumps, then get the stiffer custom X.
> 
> The-House has pretty good service. You must be dealing with the online site? I walked into their headquarters and was very pleased with their service. I love them for the fact they have such a big arsenal of equipment. Few places sell previous models new. I bought last years custom X and saved $100.


I definitely don't do park. I'm 38 and falling hurts more than ever! Hahahaaa!
You are right about The-House. I am also impressed with their service. I bought through their call center, got a superb explanation of the board and was very happy with everything. 
Only problem is that I am now doubting if this is the right board for me...


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

paulperroni said:


> I definitely don't do park. I'm 38 and falling hurts more than ever! Hahahaaa!
> You are right about The-House. I am also impressed with their service. I bought through their call center, got a superb explanation of the board and was very happy with everything.
> Only problem is that I am now doubting if this is the right board for me...


Two questions to you. How experienced are you and are you a patient person? Because if you don't have lots of experience with carving but you're patient with the learning curve, then you won't have any problems.

There was a comment above about weight having nothing to do with board forgiveness but I disagree. If you're heavier, then you will be able to control your torsional flex which is your boards ability to twist edge to edge to initiate turns. Lead foot twists back or forward to twist the board then your rear foot follows. A light person on a stiff board will have a harder time controlling not only his torsional flex but their longitidunial Flex also which is the flex from tip to tail. 

So now it just comes down to technique and strength to manipulate your board. I hardly doubt that you'll have any problems with the strength. Just a little patience is all you need at this point. Something tells me though, with your weight, you'll learn faster than someone who weighs 150lbs or less. Remember, you're capped out in the weight range for a stiff board. I'd say that puts you in an equilibrium. 

If I can come back to snowboarding after 8 years and go from a soft board to a custom x and hardly fall, then you need not worry. I'd say technique plays a bigger role in one's ability to ride a snowboard rather than their weight with relation to board flex. I hope this helps.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

I've sent you a private message that contains a link which will confirm the things I've said about your body weight with relation to board flex.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I know I'm a little late to the discussion, but I'd like to offer my opinion. I have a 2011 Custom X and have been breaking it in for the last 4 days straight. My previous board was a Ride Decade, which was a fairly stiff board, but the Custom X is definitely stiffer. I'm almost exactly the same size/weight as you and have had no issues whatsoever with riding this board. Edge-to-edge is extremely smooth, regardless of speed. I am actually amazed at how stable it is at high speeds...absolutely no chatter at all and haven't caught an edge once in the four days I've been out so far (I have detuned the tip/tail, which I am sure has helped). This thing also has major pop...double what I had in the Ride Decade. I will say that you won't be using it to butter or hit boxes/rails, but if you like to carve up the mountain and jump natural features/park jumps with confidence, this is the board for you. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

skipmann said:


> I know I'm a little late to the discussion, but I'd like to offer my opinion. I have a 2011 Custom X and have been breaking it in for the last 4 days straight. My previous board was a Ride Decade, which was a fairly stiff board, but the Custom X is definitely stiffer. I'm almost exactly the same size/weight as you and have had no issues whatsoever with riding this board. Edge-to-edge is extremely smooth, regardless of speed. I am actually amazed at how stable it is at high speeds...absolutely no chatter at all and haven't caught an edge once in the four days I've been out so far (I have detuned the tip/tail, which I am sure has helped). This thing also has major pop...double what I had in the Ride Decade. I will say that you won't be using it to butter or hit boxes/rails, but if you like to carve up the mountain and jump natural features/park jumps with confidence, this is the board for you.
> 
> Hope this helps...


Thanks for the feedback skipmann!
You are completely right, I also find the board to perform amazingly at high speed. 
My only problem is that I am not as good of a boarder as I wish and feel I'm catching edges when I am not completely focused. Basically, I have not time to relax


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

imprezd said:


> Two questions to you. How experienced are you and are you a patient person? Because if you don't have lots of experience with carving but you're patient with the learning curve, then you won't have any problems.
> 
> There was a comment above about weight having nothing to do with board forgiveness but I disagree. If you're heavier, then you will be able to control your torsional flex which is your boards ability to twist edge to edge to initiate turns. Lead foot twists back or forward to twist the board then your rear foot follows. A light person on a stiff board will have a harder time controlling not only his torsional flex but their longitidunial Flex also which is the flex from tip to tail.
> 
> ...


Thanks imprezd!
Dude, I really appreciate all your advise and the article you sent.
Agree on the weight issue, my problem is definitely about technique.

As I just responded in the previous thread, I wish I was better at this sport!
Unfortunately, I've only been riding for 3 years... 5 days a year. Basically, I've been snowboarding for 15 days my entire life!!! 
Problem is that I AM COMPLETELY IN LOVE with this sport and want to get better!
Bigger problem is that I cannot get out to the snow more than once a year... on a good year! Damn it!!!
I live in Miami, I'm 38 and as the years go by... the body aches more and more! Hahahahaa!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

BTW, this was last year at Park City. First time on the Custom X. 
YouTube - Snowboarding Park City 2010


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

nice thread. curious to ride the custom x myself


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

paulperroni said:


> Thanks imprezd!
> Dude, I really appreciate all your advise and the article you sent.
> Agree on the weight issue, my problem is definitely about technique.
> 
> ...


No problem bro. I once had many questions about the board before I bought it too but found that once I rode it, I'd never regret my decision. You'll catch edges at times and that's just the norm of things. You'll learn to be quick when you catch them and not fall.

Limited practice definitely makes the sport harder and I'd say because of that alone, maybe a reverse camber or hybrid would of been a better choice(for the time being)...Unless you don't mind being patient. The custom X will be a board you'll love once you get the feel for it and you're able to take it to its near full potential. This means that the custom x will be a board that you'll keep for a long time. I say near because most people aren't hitting half pipes like Shaun White, lol.

I guess the best advice I can give you is to remember to lean your weight slightly forward before you initiate your turns and begin the turns with your lead foot(twist the board), then follow with the rear. Always keep your knees bent and move your upper torso to assist you in your turns. Wherever your shoulders point is where your body wants to follow. You probably know all this already...just keep these steps in mind as you're riding. 

This year is my first year back after 8 years and I've decided to learn switch. I use the steps above to keep me upright and it works. Every time you feel like catching an edge, stop and think about what you did wrong and try again with the right steps. In time you won't need to think about it anymore and your brain will just do. I hear you about those catwalks but just remember that most of it is mental. Short but fast carves is the key and that's something that needs to be practiced on a nice wide but small hill. 

Best of luck and I hope you enjoy your new board!


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey man, quick questions. What kind of bindings are you using for your X, EST or 3/4 hole design? And what terrain/where do you usually ride, east coast ice or west/mid-west snow?


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> ...and feel I'm catching edges when I am not completely focused...


No worries...as I said in my post, detune your tip/tail and you won't catch as many edges. I haven't caught an edge in the last 6 days I've been riding.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Dano said:


> Hey man, quick questions. What kind of bindings are you using for your X, EST or 3/4 hole design? And what terrain/where do you usually ride, east coast ice or west/mid-west snow?


I'm using the Cartel EST's and thus far I've been riding natural and artificial snow groomers and a little bit of pow here in Germany. I've hit some small natural features and will say the Custom X has twice as much pop as most other boards. I'll probably take it up to the Zugspitze park next month for some park jumping when I come back here to Garmisch. 

Just a note on the EST's...they make a huge difference, control-wise, in my opinion. I was skeptical at first with all the hype surrounding them, but I'm now a believer.


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

I ride with EST Cartels also. I'm in the Midwest and have been riding on natural but groomed snow. Speaking of snow I'm about to go right now!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Dano said:


> Hey man, quick questions. What kind of bindings are you using for your X, EST or 3/4 hole design? And what terrain/where do you usually ride, east coast ice or west/mid-west snow?


Fist of all HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all!!!!

Back to the thread...
I have the Cartel EST bindings... I usually go to the west coast. ParkCity, Breck, Vail... However, the last 2 years in Vail and Parkcity respectively I got really unlucky. Icy terrain


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

imprezd said:


> I ride with EST Cartels also. I'm in the Midwest and have been riding on natural but groomed snow. Speaking of snow I'm about to go right now!


Wow imprezed, boarding on Christmas day!!! That is just AWESOME!


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

paulperroni said:


> Wow imprezed, boarding on Christmas day!!! That is just AWESOME!


Haha yeah, it was a good time. All the kids are out of school for winter break and the lift lines are just insane so I figured X-mas day it would be nice and quiet, which it was. Nice fluffy surface too which really went well with my fresh wax. Although after some of the speeds I was hitting, I'm starting to reconsider buying a helmet, lol.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> when I think of the opposite of forgiving, I think of the custom X


haha:laugh:


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

imprezd said:


> Haha yeah, it was a good time. All the kids are out of school for winter break and the lift lines are just insane so I figured X-mas day it would be nice and quiet, which it was. Nice fluffy surface too which really went well with my fresh wax. Although after some of the speeds I was hitting, I'm starting to reconsider buying a helmet, lol.


Hahaha!
That is just AWESOME!
Definitely get d mask :thumbsup:
I'm in Miami further from snow than any other place in the country... Can't complain, but wish I was sliding down some sweet powder!!!


----------

